# 2015 Header & Girder Span Tables



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 30, 2015)

Do you know if they updated this for No. 2 Southern Pine in the printed books editions?

The online 2015 IRC does not have the footnote b as the IBC; however the spans are identical in both online tables!

I posses the 2015 IBC Code & Commentary in PDF and unfortunately the span table is same as the online edition.

Also the above do not list AFPA in the reference standards.

FWIW we are using the updated tables from the WFCM and Southern Pine for additional guidance; though Southern Forest Products Association is not a reference standard it references the 2012 NDS, it also states "The Southern Pine lumber values are new design values effective June 1, 2013 from the _SPIB Grading Rules_.

Our State also issued a memo:

  A 2013 Addendum to this document provides a method of using the 2012 WFCM span tables with  #2 grade southern pine that would also apply to the VRC girder and header span tables.  *To use #2 grade southern pine with the VRC girder and header span tables, multiply the tabulated spans by 0.93.*

VRC is the 2012 Virginia Residential Code

2015 IBC screen shot:





2015 IRC screen shot:


----------

